# Mat stat or temperature thermostat???



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a 14w 11x11" heat mat and a 50w red infrared heat lamp... i currently have a dial thermometer but have ordered a digital one so its more accurate. I find if i put both these on the temp can get over to 100f so i turn the bulb off straight away. But i love being able to see them so can i get a thermostat to control the bulb or is it best to get one for the mat?? Or do i get a lower watt bulb so shouldn't get as hot?? im confused people lol...please help. i dont want to buy the wrong thing and waste money.


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

What reptile are you planning on housing? As each has their own temps and needs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Mat stats and temperature thermostats as many companies call them function in pretty much the same way. Here is a guide that should help you out  Reptile Thermostats


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry iv got 2 leopard geckos!! I'll check that link out. Thankyou


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Any heat source needs to be connected to a thermostat so both the mat & bulb need to be on stats :2thumb:. A pulse stat is the best for the mat as it holds the temperature more constant & you'll then need a dimming stat for the bulb :2thumb:. Pulse stats are't that much more than mat or temp stats. Habistat Pulse Reptile Vivarium Thermostat 600w | eBay & Habistat Dimming Dimmer Reptile Thermostat 600w | eBay


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

why not just replace the bulb with an energy saver or even LED? You don't need it for heat, as you have the heatmat for that (and as recommended - use a stat for this as well).


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

Mat stat ordered  and good idea about the bulb. It may not even be getting tht hot with them both on because it's so hard to tell on the dial thermometers. My digi one should come today!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

beckoneon said:


> Mat stat ordered  and good idea about the bulb. It may not even be getting tht hot with them both on because it's so hard to tell on the dial thermometers. My digi one should come today!!




The bulb will also need to be on a dimming stat, please get one for the bulb. Temps can get dangerously high when equipment is used without a stat & you risk serious burns or overheating :devil:.


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll leave the bulb off till payday coz I'm skint now!! Good point tho. Where would I put the probe for the bulb? Iv never used a thermostat b4 so not entirely sure how thy work. If I have my mat set to about 88f is that the correct heat? But obv then with the bulb on the air temp will be more? How can I control the two??


----------



## beckoneon (Sep 2, 2011)

An energy saving bulb or led would still give off heat wouldnt it? So what ever I use I definitely need a stat for it. If I have the bulb in for
Couple of hours viewin on a night, should I turn the mat down?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

beckoneon said:


> I'll leave the bulb off till payday coz I'm skint now!! Good point tho. Where would I put the probe for the bulb? Iv never used a thermostat b4 so not entirely sure how thy work. If I have my mat set to about 88f is that the correct heat? But obv then with the bulb on the air temp will be more? How can I control the two??


Read that guide I linked to, it pretty much answers all of your questions. And yes, 88 is a fine temperature to set it to. Make sure you use a thermometer too as thermostats can be mildly inaccurate.


----------

